# DIY (sorta) noise maker



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

Before i begin, I know that doing this will ingest alot of negativity and bashing, but im gonna go ahead and say it anyways. I did this for purely sound, as i knew the performance gains wouldn't be much (if anything)

But, my roomates installed my H&R sports today (looks 100x times better, try and get pics soon) and after it was all done, one of them had a spare KN cone filter. I asked if they would mind letting me try it on the rabbit. So i put it on, and all i can say is , WOW. this thing gets big time loud. The noise it makes its great, very unique sound. Throttle response seems a little better as well, my guess is due to the air not having to go through 20ft of bending tubing.seat of the pants tells me that it almost pulls a little harder on the top end. 
pro's
sound
tap better throttle repsonse
possibly lil better acceleration
cons, 
between shifts, it seems the revs take a long time to come down. maybe the ECU is adjusting, but they seem to take a long time
ghetto mod, filter on a MAF isn't a real show winner

To sum it up, i din't do this to gain 30hp. I just wanted to hear what this thing sounds like, and to be honest, i like how it sounds. I understand that a filter underneath a hot engine bay isn't very useful, but it is only 29 degrees out, so that may take effect as well


----------



## Mchu86 (Aug 16, 2006)

I did the same thing recently and had that same problem with the revs taking a long time to come down. The sound was LOUD! In a good way, but almost borderline obnoxious (just my opinion). It did pull harder and it's basically like any other intake that is out there so you can estimate that you gained about the same as the other intakes out there. 
There's a couple threads floating around about DIY intake, which is basically what you did.
Conclusion was that it wouldn't work flawlessly because of the secondary air injection hoses you disconnected from the stock air intake. 


_Modified by Mchu86 at 8:27 PM 1-11-2007_


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Mchu86)*

no i still have that piece on there... the only thing i took off was the engine cover/airbox....


----------



## Mchu86 (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh....nevermind then...haha








It'll work then


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Mchu86)*

So all you did was replace the OEM filter with a K&N?


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

i think he kept oem filter, just added a knn cone filter on the intake
Yev


_Modified by Yevi at 9:49 PM 1-13-2007_


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Yevi)*

i took the whole airbox off and stock a filter on the end of the mass airflow


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*

updated with pics..

















Very Very ghetto mod, but thats the reason i took it off, casue its very ghetto and stupid looking... but the sound was incredible


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*

I get it now...Doesn't the car seem slower though? That's a lot of hot air getting in there...


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

it felt alot more reponsive, and i only had it on the few days when it was in the 20-30's.... i took it off for know.... i just wanted to hear this sound everyone talks about


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

i don't know how a car with dbw gets throttle response by a intake. I guess the ecu adapts in the newer models to allow quicker response.


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

wow, that's more ghetto than my intake. bravo.


----------



## huevosrancheros (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: DIY (sorta) noise maker (Erik04gti)*

Props to you man, do what you want. You just made yourself a ghetto Short ram intake, theres nothing wrong with that. YOu just gave me an idea.
Thanks


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: DIY (huevosrancheros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *huevosrancheros* »_Props to you man, do what you want. You just made yourself a ghetto Short ram intake, theres nothing wrong with that. YOu just gave me an idea.
Thanks









haha, thanks i guess. I have since taken it off


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: DIY (Erik04gti)*

If that wasn't hanging right over the exhaust manifold, that might actually be a good place to put it.







I know when I had mine on, it was literally a stretch to get the MAF to connect. That location works a lot better. 
Too bad it IS over the exhaust manifold.


----------



## Captain Jack (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*

whats straight down from the filter? tranny? or can you see the ground?


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Captain Jack)*

If you made a box and sealed it to the hood when the hood closed...RAM AIR baby! Then all you would need would be a functional hood scoop to pull in cool air.








It doesn't look that bad IMHO.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (Captain Jack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Captain Jack* »_whats straight down from the filter? tranny? or can you see the ground?

Yeah, it would be sitting right over the transmission, and the exhaust manifolds are just to the left of that. I don't think you can get much more heat soak than that.


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

i think when i get my rabbit, im going to move the maf, and run some custom piping to the right a bit, right in front of the battery.
that might be a good place to put the filter.
i've been looking around, the stock airbox seems VERY restrictive..
sounds like its going to be the first mod for me.


----------



## Captain Jack (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: (Slipstream)*

The 2.5 MAF housing and sensor looks alot like the ones used on the MKIV's. Can anyone with MKIV and V experience confirm?


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Captain Jack)*

they looks the same pretty much, but the v's almost seem a little bigger then my old 1.8t


----------



## Captain Jack (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: (Erik04gti)*

Its possible they stepped it up to a VR sized maf (3"OD - 2.75" ID)
The sensor looks the same and that is whats really important.


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

Did this almost same mod on my V6 2.8L passat. Replaced the air filter box with a K&N cone filter. My engine compartment is much bigger so I have had alot more air flowing through that area. Not too much power addition, if any, but I do notice the noise effect compared to the OEM box filter.


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Captain Jack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Captain Jack* »_Its possible they stepped it up to a VR sized maf (3"OD - 2.75" ID)
The sensor looks the same and that is whats really important.

Thats an interesting idea. Anyone have a VR MAF kicking around to do a quick check?


----------



## 5mall5nail5 (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (Froster)*

Having your MAF open to the filter with no tubing intermediary is more than likely upsetting the readings somewhat and could be affecting the way the engine revs down. You should really have some tubing pre-maf to help stabilize turbulence in the intake tract. This is the same reason you will see "trumpets" on ITBs and turbo inlets. If you could move the MAF back by about 3 - 4" and have tubing between the filter and MAF, that'd be more ideal.


----------

